
California AG Threatens Legal Action Against Uber Over Self-Driving Cars - JumpCrisscross
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/12/16/state-attorney-general-threatens-legal-action-against-uber-over-self-driving-cars/
======
jon_richards
It looks like Uber is pretty clearly in the right here. The DMV's own site
([https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/bkgd](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/bkgd))
makes it pretty clear that the regulations only apply when there isn't an
operator performing "active physical control or monitoring".

------
neaden
An unforced error on Ubers part. Their attitude that they can flout
regulations and get things changed later could ruin them if they are unlucky.

